# BMW credit card perks



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

Starab said:


> Citi Shell : the rebate is applied to future Shell gas purchase only


That's true... but, unless you are going to stop buying gas, not sure what the issue is?

We spend about $250-$350 per month on gas, depending on the price.. We'd have to spend over $30K per month on the credit card, to not get the full rebate the very next month...

Now.. if you don't want to buy Shell, that could be an issue..


----------



## mclaren (Jan 5, 2005)

oghowie said:


> The dealership called back saying I got it automatically since it was my 2nd lease and that my credit score was above a certain number. The finance guy apologized for not explaining it during the loan process and that BMW did not run my credit a 2nd time.


This is BS. They make money by signing you up. It is against the law to send anyone a credit card they did not apply for. Tell them you are going to report this to the states attorney.


----------



## mrvuml (Nov 14, 2007)

oghowie said:


> The dealership called back saying I got it automatically since it was my 2nd lease and that my credit score was above a certain number. The finance guy apologized for not explaining it during the loan process and that BMW did not run my credit a 2nd time.


You have to sign an agreement for the BMW credit card at the dealer. They won't just sign you up without your permission in writing. At least thats the way it was at the dealer when I picked up my new lease car recently.


----------



## want_a_7 (Apr 4, 2006)

I use my Lexus card for everything. It gives you 1.5% back. You can use it for a purchase of a new Lexus or they will give you a pre paid visa that you can use to buy your new BMW (or anything else you want) with.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

mclaren said:


> This is BS. They make money by signing you up. It is against the law to send anyone a credit card they did not apply for. Tell them you are going to report this to the states attorney.


This seems really predatory. Can't see how it's legal to surreptitiously sign up someone for a credit card.

FWIW, this a new thing? I've leased two BMWs and have a credit score in excess of 800. I woulda gone apesh!t on my dealer had they signed me up for a CC without my consent.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

blueguydotcom said:


> This seems really predatory. Can't see how it's legal to surreptitiously sign up someone for a credit card.
> 
> FWIW, this a new thing? I've leased two BMWs and have a credit score in excess of 800. I woulda gone apesh!t on my dealer had they signed me up for a CC without my consent.


Leased my car with Adrian in July of 2006. 1 month later I receive a BMW credit card...
Then I shred it and throw it in the trash.


----------



## oghowie (Feb 3, 2006)

I'll try to contact BMW and get the facts on this.


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

I have leased two vehicles through Adrian (Nalley BMW) on Euro Delivery, both BMW FS leases, and I have never been given a BMW Credit Card without my consent.

I have received APPLICATIONS, pre-approved apps, but never been signed up without my permission.

Unless there is fine print somewhere on the lease / app, giving them authorization to open a line of credit, I think this is illegal....

I would love to see them produce a copy of the signed credit agreement, if you never signed anything...

(I am an attorney and I have litigated these issues on occasion, and the only thing I can think of is there might be tiny print language on the back of page 32 of the lease that states "you agree to receive a credit card".

This is a contractual arrangement, you are liable for charges and agree to pay them back, if you never signed up for card, how is the contract enforceable against you?


----------



## psucelticXI (Nov 19, 2007)

Just signed the lease yesterday, and I was offered the BMW Visa but declined.. We'll see if I get anything in the mail..


----------



## Moon2008 (Apr 29, 2008)

I submitted my credit application to BMW Financial Services on Friday and I was approved after a short while. I then requested they fax me my credit approval notification. When I received it I immediately noticed that the credit buyer wrote "Credit Card Offer" under Comments in the Credit Decision section. I'll be extremely pissed off if I get a card in the mail b/c I never gave my consent.


----------



## desertrat (Jun 4, 2007)

I really don't like unsolicited applications, they can cause problems if they are stolen from the mail box or even from your trash. If I received an unsolicited credit card I would be very unhappy.

BTW the best credit card deals are usually with a credit union not with a bank or a company such as BMW. BMW is just letting some bank use their good name and solicit their customers (us) in hopes of making a few extra bucks. I don't think it's a good business practice for a company that tries to appeal to "upscale customers".


----------



## jessica rein (Jun 15, 2013)

I have been searching a while ago that over the last several months, many of the biggest credit card companies have raised interest rates and tested new annual fees on some products. If you aren't satisfied with your bank's credit card because of high interest rates and hidden fees, consider dropping it for a credit union. If you or an immediate family member is a part of the United States armed forces of a government contractor, Pentagon Federal Credit Union (aka PenFed) is supplying the PenFed Promise Visa card. Reduced rates and no charges at all clean up the money-wasting mess in a hurry.


----------



## HugH (Apr 26, 2006)

I have been using Costco Amex for the last few years. I like it because instead of "points" they use "dollars" and your earned dollars will be shown in your monthly bill. It doesn't matter where you use it, you get $$$ back and there is no annual fee.

Of course, I pay it in full every month and charge everything to that card, restaurants, wine, groceries, trips, dental bills, etc. I eve charge my water bill to this card.

It's simple, you don't have to do anything. Amex does it all for you. Every February you get a check in the mail which can be redeemed at Costco for dollars...sweet!


----------



## natelyman (Jun 18, 2013)

I'd flip out if my dealer did that. That's fraud. I just did another lease in March and my dealer didn't do this.

As far as best card: American Express Platinum. Airport Lounge access, Concierge, point refunds when you book travel with points. No Limit.


----------

